
Ask HN: Can I hide an employer when applying for a job? - throwmeplease
I joined a company a month ago and I&#x27;m currently applying for a new job since I&#x27;m not happy at all. I&#x27;ve been in for only a month and was wondering if I could simply bypass this experience when applying to other companies without getting into any troubles? I just want to make it simpler and smoother.<p>Would a company find out about that experience when they&#x27;d start their onboarding process?
======
Mz
Yes. No. Maybe. (To the question of "Can I leave it off my resume?" \-- I
would not _hide_ anything. There is a difference.)

Different sources say different things about this:

[http://www.cbsnews.com/news/can-i-leave-a-job-off-my-
resume/](http://www.cbsnews.com/news/can-i-leave-a-job-off-my-resume/)

[http://work.chron.com/can-leave-really-bad-employer-off-
resu...](http://work.chron.com/can-leave-really-bad-employer-off-
resume-14523.html)

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/lizryan/2016/05/02/five-good-
re...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/lizryan/2016/05/02/five-good-reasons-to-
leave-a-job-off-your-resume/#1b302dca231b)

[https://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/9965/is-it-
ok-...](https://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/9965/is-it-ok-to-leave-
very-short-term-employment-off-my-resume)

------
Powerofmene
I would probably not list it on the CV but in an interview be forthright about
it. If it is not the right fit be prepared to say that and why. As an employer
I would be impressed with someone who knows what they want and can tell me why
their present situation is a bad fit. Explain it framed with what you are
looking for rather than what they do that you don't like. That being said, if
I found out an applicant had a job and never mentioned it I would have to
wonder what else has been misrepresented and would wonder if I could expect
honesty and transparency should I hire that individual. It is never a good
idea to start what you hope will be a long term relationship with secrets or
worse with lies. Even if you don't consider an omission a lie many people do
so think carefully on what to say when it is brought up or how you bring it up
if they do not, should you choose to disclose that information. It is truly a
personal choice.

------
paulcole
Your resume is the story you tell a prospective employer to get an interview.

Does the story you want to tell include that 1-month old position? If not,
don't include it! It's a resume, not a deposition.

------
icedchai
They might ask what you've been doing for the past month. Do you have a good
answer?

------
taway_1212
Some companies will ask you what you did during that time and will want you to
provide a proof that you actually weren't working (crazy, but true).

------
davelnewton
I'm ambivalent. I've left off jobs that didn't really matter, including those
of longer duration. It's never been an issue.

------
JSeymourATL
> Would a company find out...

Personal Disclosure is a desirable leadership trait. It's probably fine to
leave it off your CV given the short tenure. However, once you start having
conversations/interviews with a prospective employer -- do volunteer that
information verbally.

Positive Spin: You'll want to share what you've learned in the past month and
why that company turned out not to be a good match.

